# Buying alcohol



## Paris (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi 

I am thinking of moving to Dubai for work. Having lived in France for the last five years i have become accustomed to drinking wine almost everyday.
What is the reality of buying alcohol in Dubai without breaking the bank in hotels. I have read all the 'formal' notices on the internet but there seems to be hints of an informal process. how risky is that or is it custom and practice?

Regards


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey Paris, will you be staying at the Hilton.....

Anyway, (And this is as a Dubai resident only) yes you can as long as you have an alcohol licence, these you get when you have a residents visa. In other emirates they aren't nearly as strict, even Abu Dhabi - you don't need a licence and alcohol is cheaper there as there's nor 30% tax (as in Dubai).
Don't worry everyone does here, it's pretty much obligatory when you see the crap we have to put up with!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

This man knows his alcohol, listen to him.


----------



## Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah.... he's full of it!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Surprisingly enough gentlemen, no, I don't drink much at all, far, far better ways to spend money now....


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

congrats michael. glad to here you got that taken care of.
But you are STILL the man to talk to about where to consume and buy alcohol.


----------



## Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi (Sep 18, 2009)

was it a painful experience...... i hear that detox is agonizing and makes the victim grumpy and uptight!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

haha ahhahah ahhaha hhaha haha hahah
oh man too funny


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought alcohol was banned over there???

Jo x


----------



## trydubai (May 11, 2009)

No a big problem. At first you stock up at airport on arrival - 5 bottles of wine or 2 cases beer.

Then you find out where the Barracuda is (outside of dubia). Full liquor store - no Dubai 30% tax, no limit.

Once you have your visa, you can apply for a liquor license and after a few weeks you can visit the local stores as needed. But watch out for that tax. 

An occassional trip out of town will keep you stocked like you local corner market in France.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

screw all that work..
I go to my local mmi, pick what I want, bring it to the counter, they say can I see your lic.,,, I smile at them and say its all cash, they bag it, I pay, they even bring it to my car for me..

no lic, no long drives to baracuda....


----------



## MikkiD (Jun 23, 2009)

mrbig said:


> screw all that work..
> I go to my local mmi, pick what I want, bring it to the counter, they say can I see your lic.,,, I smile at them and say its all cash, they bag it, I pay, they even bring it to my car for me..
> 
> no lic, no long drives to baracuda....


Aha... so you're the man to know.:clap2:


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

lol, I dont drink at all. Diabetic. It is only for parties and cooking.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mrbig said:


> congrats michael. glad to here you got that taken care of.
> But you are STILL the man to talk to about where to consume and buy alcohol.


Well, it's years of experience i guess.


----------



## Carlozz (Sep 15, 2009)

I just stock up from the airport, and every now and then tell my pals to pick up a couple of bottles on the way out. Works well.


----------



## MikkiD (Jun 23, 2009)

Carlozz said:


> I just stock up from the airport, and every now and then tell my pals to pick up a couple of bottles on the way out. Works well.


How much is a person allowed? And isn't it a problem to transport alcohol in Dubai without a license? 
Isn't it expensive at the airport?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

MikkiD said:


> How much is a person allowed?


It's four bottles per person but double check at the counter, I always get confused when mixing and matching.



MikkiD said:


> And isn't it a problem to transport alcohol in Dubai without a license?


If you are a tourist, no. If you are a resident then you are meant to have a licence. Not that anyone in duty free or customs afterwards has ever asked to see it.



MikkiD said:


> Isn't it expensive at the airport?


Not really, bit dearer than the 'Cuda if I remember but worth paying if you can't be bothered driving there.


----------



## Carlozz (Sep 15, 2009)

You are allowed 5 Liters per person.

As MikkiD mentioned - no one in the duty free asks for a license, so its alright. They are selling to make money.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Its not a problem, as Andy said about the licence or you just drive to somewhere like Barracuda and stock up big time.
If you wont have a car there is always someone heading done that way, is only 40 min from Dubai.
There is as much grog if not more than were I am from.
You will get all the stories about here as we all did, I thougt I was going to have to give up drinking from the stories I heard. How wrong people are that have never been to the UAE.
I think I have a drinking since moving here.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

I also manage to find all my favourite Australian beers and spirits at Barracuda and wines of the world.
MMI has such a limited range compared to the Barracuda store so it is worth the drive.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Barracuda is such a nice drive. And well worth the savings. 

I have drunk more over here in a year and a half, than I did in all my time back home. you have no worries. Just get a license. You even get some alcohol when you get your license.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

I agree it is a nice drive except dodging camels, perhaps I should slow down after I go over the camel grids. In Aust we call them cattle grids, but that dont apply here.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

stewart said:


> I agree it is a nice drive except dodging camels, perhaps I should slow down after I go over the camel grids. In Aust we call them cattle grids, but that dont apply here.


If you take the bypass road, no camels.


----------



## MikkiD (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> I also manage to find all my favourite Australian beers and spirits at Barracuda and wines of the world.
> MMI has such a limited range compared to the Barracuda store so it is worth the drive.


I don't drink much but cooking without a glass of wine is just not natural. So I guess I will have to find out more Barracuda and how to get there.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

MikkiD said:


> I don't drink much but cooking without a glass of wine is just not natural. So I guess I will have to find out more Barracuda and how to get there.


easy to get there.
if you dont drive not so easy but I am sure you can get a lift from a freind or someone on this site including me if I available at the time.


----------



## MikkiD (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> easy to get there.
> if you dont drive not so easy but I am sure you can get a lift from a freind or someone on this site including me if I available at the time.


Thanks, with good directions I am sure my bh will be able to get us there. I'll ask for directions before we go.


----------



## iGreek (Oct 14, 2009)

You can also order online and have it delivered without having to go all the way to Barracuda, there's a minimum order of 1500 dirham though. I got a bunch of friend together and order just over 1500 dirham worth. Was delivered the next day to my villa in thick black bags so no one could see what was being delivered.


----------

